# Ceiling Help



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking for a lil help with a ceiling job. Went out to a job today to do a estimate to remove the texture that is on the ceiling and spray some popcorn for the home owner. The problem is it looks to be maybe some kind of a ornamental plaster, (may sound stupid here) Looks like the end of a dairy queen ice cream cone all over the ceiling and very hard. I have worked on a lot of houses and have never seen a ceiling like this. Any ideas on how to remove the texture or thoughts to what it is would be great. Don't like to turn work away so thought I would come here to see what others thought.


Thanks,


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Miller, without needed info like how big a ceiling, how many layers of paint,
How old, how tall is the profile of the swirlies... and presuming you really are gonna spray acoustic texture...

60grit on a pole sander to knock off the highest tits and rough it up a bit, then skim it 'til it's reasonable to blast the popcorn onto.

I really wouldn't want to guarantee it, unless I went over the lid w 1/2" screwed and taped..
r


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Miller said:


> Looks like the end of a dairy queen ice cream cone all over the ceiling


W/jimmies or w/o?


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

I have removed this type of texture with a wall paper steamer. Just place the steamer end on the ceiling wait about 30 seconds and the stuff will fall off.


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback on this. Does this process take a lot longer then removing any of the other standard ceiling textures? The Sq footage is 980 remove the old texture and spray some popcorn. Just trying to find the best method to remove this stuff and a idea of the time others think it would take.


Thanks for all the Serious feedback and for the idiots that asked the dumb questions It's Vanilla.....


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

steamer sounds good


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

the texture sounds like a brocade that wasn't knocked down. I did this in a closet once (accidentally) and once saw a house that had it done intentionally. It's just drywall mud so if you can get moisture through the paint it will melt off.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Miller said:


> Looks like the end of a dairy queen ice cream cone all over the ceiling and very hard.


Could also be the result of a texture roller. It looks like corn broom bristles wrapped around a roller.


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

This is what the ceiling looks like.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

GAWD! That looks like the stuff that hangs from cave ceilings


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Good lord you're fickin' scaring me!!!!
That's the texture?!?!?
Cripes...it does look like an upside down field of Dairy Queen cones
That's one fugly ceiling

I would re-rock
There's no way I'd attempt removing that texture
No way


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

slickshift said:


> Good lord you're fickin' scaring me!!!!
> Cripes...it does look like an upside down field of Dairy Queen cones
> That's one fugly ceiling



:laughing::laughing:That was funny Slick


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Know whats missing from that photo? Vampire bats hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

A wild guess here,but looking at the moldings around that room ..good bet it may be plaster,not dura-bond or drywall mud,break one off and see what it is for sure.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

If that's plaster that has to be the worst texture I have ever seen. I had a job like that a few years back, some knob textured his own ceiling thought it looked cool, Yeah like livin in a cave. We took 4" razor blade scrapers and it peeled right off down to the plaster ceiling which had water damage, that's why they textured it in the first place, some people. If it is plaster I would plan on using a 6" disc grinder and a whole lot of dust, good luck:whistling


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

A W Smith said:


> Know whats missing from that photo? Vampire bats hanging from the ceiling.


No crap...


Just leave the texture and paint the thing black


Man that's ugly....but I just can't stop looking at it....


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

That was just a pic I found on the net, the actual walls are some old ugly dark paneling. Now that you guys saw the pic what's the best way to attack this thing? Just being honest, I have never dealt with a ceiling like this and hope it will be the last. Just was hoping I could get some ideas on what will be the best way to remove this crap?


Thanks for all the feedback,,,


----------



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

A picture you found on the net? It is not the actual job? This is a scary picture. It looks like shark teeth. Did you see if you could knock it off with a drywall knife? How tight is the stuff, and what is it, plaster, or mud? Mud would come off really easily, plaster would come off, but more effort. Inquiring minds need to know. Happy scraping, Paul.


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea it's a pic I found on the net. I took a pic with my phone, didn't have my camera with at the time. It's plaster. The pic is exactly what it looks like.. There is some water damage in a couple spots and a couple small cracks that need to be fixed. Just trying to see how others would attack this mess and what would be the easiest method to remove this crap? I know it will be a mess and will be a lot of work but I cant afford to turn work down in the slow season.


Thanks,


----------

